# This is how we make our Dummies



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

New to the page, we have been doing a haunt at my friends for about 4yrs, i just bought a house and im finally branching off to my own. I notice that alot of people are making dummies out of PVC piping, well the way we do it seems like its alot more realistic. See what you think, 
basically what we did is just take pieces of wood about the sixe of what the actual large bones would be in the arms, thighs and waste, you drill a hole and connect the other piece of wood(bone) with wire, twist it up and your down. What this does is give the flexibility of a human body and you can bend the arms, waste, and legs. 
Next step is the padding for the body, how many times do you see someone throw out a couch? Grab those couch cushions!!!! The padding is perfect, you just slice the cushion in say 3 or 4 slices per cushion depending which body part. Duck tape it up, and your good to go. And we also used potato sacks on the heads because we had them hanging from a tree. They look realistic as hell!!!! I will see if i can find a pic of them hanging in the trees. But they sway in the wind, and have survived rain storms. We also tie the arms behind their backs, we use fake hands and just screw them to the wood, and screw boots to the wood also. Heres some pics, any questions just ask!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Great looking dummies! I have used those foam mattress pads to fill out dummies. Great idea on grabbing the couch cushions. Have to careful of bedbugs, though. Roofers around here use the cushions for knealing on roofs in the summer to stay off the hot shingles.


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

Never really thought about the bedbugs, but we usually look at them and see what kind of cushion it in them, and being in Chicago, couches are common in the alleys lol. And thanks, they look real as hell swinging in the night


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Sorry, I know this is off topic, but there's couches just lying around in alleys?


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

yes people throw them out, not like we can burn them lol


----------



## Adam Calhoun (Sep 9, 2012)

They look great


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow!!! That is a great ideal.....


----------



## discozombie (Sep 12, 2011)

Always glad to see the Packers fan suffering! GO BEARS!!!!


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

We made a dummy by wearing an old pair of jeans and completely covering them with duct tape. They end up taking on a VERY realistic shape of the person wearing the jeans at the time. Did the same with an old long-sleeved shirt for the top. You have to cut the person out of the jeans and shirt, but you just tape them up again (the cloths, not the person! LOL) Stuffed both halves with old newpaper and duct taped them together. Throw some old cloths on it and wow... perfect body shape.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Great dummies and I also like the idea of using duct tape.


----------

